# CVA Wal-Mart deal



## Huntfish53 (Feb 12, 2019)

Just picked up a CVA Optima V2 for $165. Pretty good deal?


----------



## 280 Man (Feb 12, 2019)

I say so!!!!! I picked up a CVA Optima V2 LR  stainless fluted with thumbhole stock a few weeks ago at a really good deal as well


----------



## Huntfish53 (Feb 12, 2019)

280 Man said:


> I say so!!!!! I picked up a CVA Optima V2 LR  stainless fluted with thumbhole stock a few weeks ago at a really good deal as well



Would have liked to have had the stainless but they only had 1 left, take what you can get I guess, got some Blackhorn 209 too


----------



## 280 Man (Feb 12, 2019)

Huntfish53 said:


> Would have liked to have had the stainless but they only had 1 left, take what you can get I guess, got some Blackhorn 209 too



I found some BH 209 for 13 dollars per jug. I got 4 of them...Also found some TC  Cheap Shots for 1.50 per pack. Bought all they had.. 8 packs


----------



## Huntfish53 (Feb 12, 2019)

280 Man said:


> I found some BH 209 for 13 dollars per jug. I got 4 of them...Also found some TC  Cheap Shots for 1.50 per pack. Bought all they had.. 8 packs



You did better than me, BH 209 I got was $19, that’s still cheap


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 13, 2019)

i saw the wolf 50 cal blue at the douglas ga store forr $79!!! I hate when I have the money but really do not need the deal.


----------



## Huntfish53 (Feb 13, 2019)

bronco611 said:


> i saw the wolf 50 cal blue at the douglas ga store forr $79!!! I hate when I have the money but really do not need the deal.



They had a wolf in black/stainless with scope package for $124 on Saturday but they were all gone on Tuesday. The only thing they had left was a Traditions Buckstalker for $99


----------



## ripplerider (Feb 13, 2019)

I picked up a Traditions Pursuit G4 for $140 today at my local Walmart. This gun listed for $280 until after Christmas when it went down to $200. I was told that there would be one more price cut around the first of February. I nearly forgot about it since I ordered a Savage Axis II at a great price online. I stopped by today and they'd dropped it to $140 so it came home with me. It only weighs 5 3/4 lbs. so my aching shoulders will get a break. My compact Axis II weighs 6.2 lbs. so I've reduced my carrying weight  by over 8 lbs. with these two purchases which my oh-so-screwed up shoulders will appreciate.


----------

